# Has anybody gone down deso



## shoenfeld13 (Aug 18, 2009)

It looks good. I took off a week ago.


----------



## Noah T (Aug 17, 2014)

I got off yesterday. It was still looking good. The flat stretches were very flat, the wind was blowing up river all week, and the water level dropped from 3700 to 3100 by the end of the week. I would imagine it will still be very runnable by then

Sent from my SM-G900P using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## crjml5 (Mar 23, 2015)

How were the bugs? Any other info would be great we launch Aug 3

Thanks


----------



## Noah T (Aug 17, 2014)

Bugs were not bad at all. Deer flies got a little more heavy towards green river, but were still a lot better than they have been

Sent from my SM-G900P using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Friend got a flat on drive in about 45 minutes from Sandwash. Seems to happen more after they grade the roads and sharp rocks become exposed (guess). Definitely have good tires. 

Phillip


----------



## shoenfeld13 (Aug 18, 2009)

The mosquitoes were bad the first night, about mile 80. The biting flies were not bad for the most part. More rain than usually. Wind not too bad. I thought the road was better than ever.


----------



## dwayne10 (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks for all the info. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Bongo (Sep 10, 2014)

Thoughts on sept 15 conditions anyone?-- thanks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Low and staying low unless we get a major shift in weather regionally. Releases of at least 1700 cfs from BOR from Flaming Gorge through the end of September.

Phillip


----------



## earthNRG (Oct 24, 2003)

Got off an eight day trip on Friday. No mosquitos, but the biting flies were pretty annoying out on the water (but not in camp). Water is very warm and slow. Only one day of bad wind, and no days without wind but was plenty manageable. Only bear we saw was at Jack Creek camp, but it stayed out of camp.

Anything more specific you want to know? 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## dwayne10 (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks for the info. Do you have any recommendations on camping spots? Any good places around Range Creek? The 1st year I went the water was about 1000cfs the next year it was 1600cfs and all of the previous campsites I used where gone..I really appreciate the info.


----------



## earthNRG (Oct 24, 2003)

Jack Creek is great, one or two, but a bit of a haul. 55.5 (I think) was really good too. I don't remember if we stayed at range Creek. Is that where the three golden steps hike is? If so, one looked good, but we stayed at two. Decent camp except the beach smelled really bad, and no shade.

If I had my map in front of me I'd be more useful, but right now my memory is failing.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------

